
Have phones become too expensive? (2017) - ibdf
https://www.androidauthority.com/phones-gotten-expensive-762053/
======
superkuh
Nope. Phones aren't too expensive. They're cheap. Portable computers that also
function as status symbols and phones are pretty expensive though.

------
ibdf
I post this as I read the prices for the S9.

